# What type of trader are you?



## Axiory (28 May 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just out of interest, what type of trader are you? 

Also, please leave a comment as to why you choose that type.

Are you:

Scalper - Looking to hold positions for a matter of minutes. 
Day Trader Looking to close out all positions by the end of the day 

Swing Trader - Holding a trade open for between a day and a week 

Position Trader - A trader who is looking to hold a position for a number of weeks 

Long Term Trader - Someone who is holding a trade open for months at a time 

Buy and Hold Trader - A trader who is looking for a return over a number of years.

Happy trading 

Jeff


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (29 May 2012)

Time is a critical input into any system or methodology for trading. Different times for different strategies means that I am both a buy and hold; a position trader and was recently live testing what you've described as a scalper or day trader.


----------



## CanOz (29 May 2012)

I wonder where all the B&H guys are?

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 May 2012)

CanOz said:


> I wonder where all the B&H guys are?
> 
> CanOz




paying off the third mortgage on the over-leveraged negative geared property.......much like the promise of a never ending rising market...........


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 May 2012)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> recently live testing what you've described as a scalper or day trader.




Please! I hope you are trading at the HF end of things. Scalpers trade many 100 of trades a day.


So where is the day trader option?


----------



## Axiory (30 May 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Please! I hope you are trading at the HF end of things. Scalpers trade many 100 of trades a day.
> 
> 
> So where is the day trader option?




My fault. I put it in the description but not on the poll!


----------



## Joe Blow (30 May 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> So where is the day trader option?




Added.


----------



## Axiory (30 May 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Added.




Thank you kind Sir.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (31 May 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Please! I hope you are trading at the HF end of things. Scalpers trade many 100 of trades a day.




Not in a *testing* phase I don't, but the description by Axiory stated "hold for a matter of minutes", not volume.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Trembling Hand (31 May 2012)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> a matter of minutes",




Yep that aint scalping


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 May 2012)

Thanks Axiory.

Some people are more than one "type" of trader depending on Portfolio.

I have a SMSF and am " Long term trader" on that and also have a Margin Loan on which I am a " Position Trader ", but I don't hold for long in my SMSF if I have obviously bought at the wrong time, nor sell a margin loan share in a few weeks if it continues to accelerate, ( rare in this market atm )

gg


----------



## joea (31 May 2012)

If you go to this link it will work out what trader you are.
Go to Graduation.

http://www.babypips.com/school/which-trading-style-is-best-for-you.html

joea


----------



## nulla nulla (31 May 2012)

What about "All of the above"?


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (1 June 2012)

joea said:


> If you go to this link it will work out what trader you are.
> Go to Graduation.
> 
> http://www.babypips.com/school/which-trading-style-is-best-for-you.html
> ...




I hadn't done that before - Thanks joea.  According to the quiz I am a position trader who should use fundamental analysis a lot. There's a massive grain of salt here, I do position trade and I do use fundamental, but I'd say I do more TA than FA, and Position is only a small part of what I do. (Also it's not where I have the greatest efficiency as a trader).

I can see what the test is designed to do, but they are doing it very badly. Trying to categorise us complex humans who change over time into a simple label will always be fraught with difficulty. I have some experience here and I've actually built something in relation to psychological testing of traders that I can't share with the forum, (IP issues). 

If anyone is interested in doing a self assessment, your starting point should be a VARK model. There's then a half dozen personality and intelligence modelling techniques that will build on that. 

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Axiory (4 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks Axiory.
> 
> Some people are more than one "type" of trader depending on Portfolio.
> 
> ...




Sounds interesting. How are you getting on with that then?


----------

